# MILO RECIPES?



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

:help:My buddy Tommy(tatchely on 2cool)just informed me that he picked us up a 50lb bag of milo to use for our fishing adventures coming up (hopefully sooner than later) SO I was wondering if anyone would mind sharing your milo recipes with us since we have never "brewed" a batch.Any help will be appreciated.:help:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

About a 1/3 milo in a 5 gal bucket. A 1/2 cup sugar and small pack yeast to get a quick start. Then fill with warn (NOT HOT) water. Stir well a put it where the wife will not find it since it will start to get "musky" in about three days in this weather. Omit sugar and yeast if you have about 10 days before using.
Your will end up with about 2/3 bucket of wet grain.
It does not have to be stinking rotten to work. Just starting to sour and to be water logged enough to sink. 
In fact when mine get really buzzard gagging I throw it over the pasture fence.
DO NOT put it in a sealed container to sour. The resulting explosion will get you banned from the neighborhood.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

If you cant find yeast, beer will also wort. If you plan to make more, save some form the previous can and just add more milo and water.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep milo and beer is how we did it in college. We always saved the kegs with beer in them after parties and used that. Luckily having beer was never an issue, we just had to buy the milo. Let is sour some and drop it in panty hose. Worked for us.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes milo old beer and fast rising yest works for me, if iam going the next weeken after i mad it!!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

Well that all sounds easy enough! Many thanks (and green) to all who replied:fish:


----------



## tatchley (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! Grain, sugar, yeast.........are y'all sure this isn't the beginning of a sour mash or moonshine recipe? Thanks again....sending green.


----------



## trotliner (Mar 9, 2011)

First of all, DO NOT try to drink anything you make with that stuff...lol. Second, start you a batch early enough that you don't have to waste perfectly good beer....save that for the fish cleaning party! Anyway.....follow what the guys have said about making it and it will work great. Chum up an area (it really doesn't take much) where you want to do some rod'n'reel fishing and get ready! Don't forget to use it along with your trotlines, too, if you do any of that kind of fishin'. Good luck, boys.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

trotliner said:


> First of all, DO NOT try to drink anything you make with that stuff...lol. Second, start you a batch early enough that you don't have to waste perfectly good beer....save that for the fish cleaning party! Anyway.....follow what the guys have said about making it and it will work great. Chum up an area (it really doesn't take much) where you want to do some rod'n'reel fishing and get ready! Don't forget to use it along with your trotlines, too, if you do any of that kind of fishin'. Good luck, boys.


 Thanks trotliner. I'm gonna have to agree with you on that point,I really dont condone any form of BEER abuse:cheersther than the matter for which it was intended!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a winning recipe!


----------



## whiskers62 (Jun 11, 2011)

I start a new batch the day after a fish fry. There is always enough beer in the cans left behind and that way there is no beer wasted. Is it beer season yet?


----------



## TexasCowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

I just soured 25# of chicken scratch in about 3 days with only tap water. My wife and neighbors have asked me to leave the neighborhood. Undisturbed, the smell was nasty, stir it up a little and I have to move to another county. I have now covered it with lids.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken mash is number one chum maker. The cracked corn sours very quick (millions of moonshiners can all be wrong)

When making chum please do not use whole corn. It works well but will cause all of the small catfish to eventually die. The catfish digestive system will not break down the starches in the grain. The whole kernel corn blokes the intestinal track of the small fish since it will not pass through their rectum. Eventually they just starve to death for the lack of nutrition.
I learned this the hard way in my pond in OK a few years back. I was feeding the fish soured corn from my hog operation. When the little ones started dying I ask the Okie fishery guy to take a look. He ask me why I was so dumb as to feed them whole corn. I said it just comes easy for me.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

" Let is sour some and drop it in panty hose. Worked for us.[/QUOTE]

Are we talking about cat fishing here?


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> " Let is sour some and drop it in panty hose. Worked for us.


Are we talking about cat fishing here?[/QUOTE]Yes sir we are.Although Im not opposed to getting my line stetched by anything with fins!:fish:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh I thought maybe you got into a school of mermaids, lol!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Careful about putting the chum in containers. There is a line between chumming and baiting. Baiting consist of putting the chum or bait in a container that the fish can not get into on their own. I am not real sure about Texas but I know it is illegal several states in the south.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Oh I thought maybe you got into a school of mermaids, lol!


 I had to quit fishin for mermaids because every time I catch one my bank account gets overdrawn !


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

ronniewelsh said:


> I had to quit fishin for mermaids because every time I catch one my bank account gets overdrawn !


LOL!!


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you put this stuff out the day before you fish or put it out while you are fishing?
I know that you can put out about 10-15 pounds of rice the day before you fish, then throw a little more out when you fish, and it seems to work pretty well.
This milo is something new to me and I would like to try it.
Tell me how to do it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I used rice a lot in the past. But all I caught were catfish with slanted eyes.

You put your sour chum,be it rice, milo or chicken scratch, just before you start fishing.

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...ceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=catfish+sence+of+smell

If there are any cats in a few hundred yards they will be there fairly quick.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Sunbeam said:


> I used rice a lot in the past. But all I caught were catfish with slanted eyes.
> 
> You put your sour chum,be it rice, milo or chicken scratch, just before you start fishing.
> 
> ...


 rice is awesome,, but man it makes the cats ALL look prego! LOL Buddy of mine one time ask me where a rice field was around our lake. I told him to quit for my chum holes. hahahahaha :cheers:


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> I used rice a lot in the past. But all I caught were catfish with slanted eyes.
> 
> You put your sour chum,be it rice, milo or chicken scratch, just before you start fishing.
> 
> ...


Sunbeam, you are a bonafide nut!
Did you know that an astonishing 25% of the Chinese people living in the USA have cataracts?
( Most of the rest have Fords or Chevys )
Thanks!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

Sunbeam said:


> I used rice a lot in the past. But all I caught were catfish with slanted eyes.
> 
> You put your sour chum,be it rice, milo or chicken scratch, just before you start fishing.
> 
> ...


 man that was hilarious!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

ronniewelsh said:


> Thanks trotliner. I'm gonna have to agree with you on that point,I really dont condone any form of BEER abuse:cheersther than the matter for which it was intended!


For sure dont use good beer,my son works for Bud so i get alot of old beer for cats and hogs, go getem!!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> " Let is sour some and drop it in panty hose. Worked for us.


Are we talking about cat fishing here?[/QUOTE]

I about fell out the chair laughing.....I have been married for 11 years this month, I don't know what I am talking about anymore.


----------

